# Hyogo/Kansai: Let's Play Dungeons and Dragons!!!



## justwannaplaydnd (4 mo ago)

I desperately want to play some DnD but I can't get anyone in my current social circle to play with me! Anyone else in or around the Hyogo area down to play? I can DM if no one else wants to!! New players absolutely welcome!


----------



## LioDragon (3 mo ago)

justwannaplaydnd said:


> I desperately want to play some DnD but I can't get anyone in my current social circle to play with me! Anyone else in or around the Hyogo area down to play? I can DM if no one else wants to!! New players absolutely welcome!


Hey! Bit of a late reply, but if you’re still lookin, I’m in Osaka… and I have at least 1 other person who would be interested!


----------



## VT Morgan (2 mo ago)

count me in


----------

